# JoJo IS TO a chihuahua!



## JoJos_Mom (Dec 24, 2005)

I love taking JoJo out with me, whether it's to the beach or to the bank, but I'm tired of always having to practically argue with people over his breed. Whenever we run into someone, they always ask, "what kind of dog is this?" and to my reply, they always say, "he's a mix though, look at his coloring and his size AND his ears!!" Ugh.. idiots.. :disgust:


----------



## sevdev (May 1, 2006)

Ugh...I hate people like that! He's an adorable chi at that!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

JoJo is precious  I think I would say are you sure you're human look at your ears And your size


----------



## sevdev (May 1, 2006)

Alisha said:


> JoJo is precious  I think I would say are you sure you're human look at your ears And your size


Tee hee hee! Good one!


----------



## guinnypigsmom (Feb 9, 2006)

Hehe!! That's a good one!!


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

I know the feeling... with Tucker being kinda large and his ears being floppy I'm always asked what is he.. when I say longcoat chihuahua they are like.. OH.... like they don't believe me and I feel like I have to defend him... Thing is if he lost a pound/pound and half and his ears were up there'd be no mistaking him.. Then there's my Jassy with his less typey head and his coloring (which most say I've never seen that before) and they are flabbergasted when I say he's a chi. One insisted to me he was a mini aussie.. LOL


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

Alisha said:


> JoJo is precious  I think I would say are you sure you're human look at your ears And your size


Well said. :lol:

Take it with a grain of salt. I bet JoJo is cuter than they were!! LOL!


----------



## dahlia (Aug 16, 2005)

When I tell people that Lucy is a longhair chihuahua, they often ask if she's purebred or if she's mixed with something because of her ears. And some of them do act like they don't believe me when I tell them she's not mixed with any other breed.
Even people who say they own a chihuahua, ask what kind of dog she is. If her ears stood, there would be no mistaking it....


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

I get the same kind of comments about my older chi, because he is so much bigger than the average chi....but he is 100% chihuahua.....just on the heftier side! All the vets we took him to in Illinois said yes, he is very definately a chihuahua....just BIG! When we recently moved here to Florida, the vet here (she is young...only 26 years old) said he cant possibly be a chihuahua; he's so big he must be part Corgi. And she also believes in "teacup chihuahuas"!!! So I think we will be seeing another vet next time!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

people are always asking if twig is a papillion...they obviously dont know what a papillion looks like, much bigger ears than twig, generally a bit bigger and most of the time white with black and or brown, its like they've never seen a long coat chihuahua...i blame the media of course..lol..too many short coats on tv...lol


----------



## JoJos_Mom (Dec 24, 2005)

Pookypeds said:


> I get the same kind of comments about my older chi, because he is so much bigger than the average chi....but he is 100% chihuahua.....just on the heftier side! All the vets we took him to in Illinois said yes, he is very definately a chihuahua....just BIG! When we recently moved here to Florida, the vet here (she is young...only 26 years old) said he cant possibly be a chihuahua; he's so big he must be part Corgi. And she also believes in "teacup chihuahuas"!!! So I think we will be seeing another vet next time!


  
How big is your chi? JoJo is probably near 7 lbs now. He seems so small in my eyes, but compared to other chis, he is noticibly larger..
I guess everyone thinks that a chihuahua should look like the Taco Bell dog..


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

In real life I think I've only seen 1 tiny chi. The guy had him in his pocket at a bike rally  Dipstick !!


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

minnie is always being told she is min pin when shes full boooded chihuahua.cos of her coloring too.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

I almost hate to say how much my older chi weighs......but he's at the higher end of the chi scale, PLUS he is very overweight too....one vet in Illinois told us he has a glandular problem.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

My younger chi is about 8 lbs. He's a perfect "giant chi"!!!LOL!


----------



## tofu (Apr 18, 2006)

people always think Tofu is a jack russel. this one laday actually said this to me... she said that he look more like a jack russl than a chi b/c chi don't have spots(and Tofu has black spots on his back). :disgust: 
when i first had him i had to argue with everyone about it, but now there is no point. i just ignore them and he still my handsome boy. 
just ignore them, what matter is what you think.


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

tofu said:


> people always think Tofu is a jack russel. this one laday actually said this to me... she said that he look more like a jack russl than a chi b/c chi don't have spots(and Tofu has black spots on his back). :disgust:
> when i first had him i had to argue with everyone about it, but now there is no point. i just ignore them and he still my handsome boy.
> just ignore them, what matter is what you think.


Well Tofu is one of my fav's.  I think he's great.


----------



## Sidech (Apr 3, 2006)

Don't worry about it. People seem to have a bizarre idea of what a Chi is. I always get asked what kind of dog Tamara is. She's 4 pounds and looks like a typical Chi, but people always seem amazed when I tell them what she is.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

lol Sidech that's odd! 
When I was playing with my neighbor's 3-month old chi puppies today, this guy was going door-to-door selling roofs or something, and he heard they were chihuahuas and he's like "They don't look like chihuahuas" (I think cuz of their floppy ears) and he's like "Are they going to get any bigger than that?"
And my 7-year old neighbor said yes, and he's like "But not much bigger, right?"
Uh, buddy they're 1-2 lb, 3-month old chihuahuas...they're not even half their adult weight yet!

I don't even try to tell people what Carl is mixed with. Seeing as he's 12 lbs and everyone has it engraved in their minds that chis are 2 lbs


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Well we were at a softball game last night and it was very hot and we had Fudge with us, well ya know how when chi's are hot their tongue spreads out and kindof curls. Well this one lady told me Fudge was part pug. OMG I told her she was crazy and must not know much about chi's and I walked off.


----------



## babydoll (May 18, 2006)

I hate it how people think they know everything. I've had the same "will she get much bigger" comments. That was when gypsy was about 16 weeks and weighed about 1.6lbs!!! Ive also had the "is that normal colouring for a chihuahua" comments. She's black and tan!! People must think that chihuahuas only come in tan. I dont know why theres this whole notion surrounding chihuahuas when no one ever seems to have those kind of ideas about other breeds.


----------



## T'Molly's Mom (Oct 3, 2005)

Having an entire herd of black and tan Chihuahuas I have to listen to the Min Pin comments constantly. It amazes me how little people know about Chihuahuas. I think the TV (and movies) have really given them an unfair shake. People know the name but not the breed.

I have deers and appleheads, stiff ears and floppy ears, 3 pounders and 7 pounders and EVERYONE of them has an AKC registration that says they are purebred - full blooded CHIHUAHUAS. 

Some people are just full of ignorance and they spread it around like the common cold.


----------



## ellad (Jun 3, 2006)

Most people remember the Taco Bell Chi and figure that they only come in that shape, size and color. People are always amazed at my Chi - they said they have never seen a black chi and also commented that he is so tall and if he is mixed with a mini pin. I always answer he is purebred and they can come in a variety of shapes, sizes and color.


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

My daughter took my Milo into town with her,cos he totally dotes on her,and vice versa,so he loves going out with her.
Anyway,she went out with her dad to our Cathedral to ask about someone there researching about,and an old man who was talking with my ex turned round to my daughter who was holding Milo at the time,and said "Is that a chihuahua mix?" and she said "no,hes full chihuahua dont you worry about that!" and he then said "cos there small arent they,and hes not small"

Milo might not look like the average chihuahua that is dinky, but Milo isnt even 5lbs!
Yet he must be a chi mix 
Some people are so ignorant


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

i think some people that actually havent seen a chi in real life havent actually got a clue and have this paris hilton image of a chi and when they see what that doesnt fit that stereotype it cant actually be a chi, but all dog vary or they wouldnt be individual and since ive had twig ive been so suprised how many people didnt know there were long coat chi's they all think shes a pap..yet to me a papillion looks completely different to a chi


----------



## Gracie'smom (Jan 7, 2006)

When Gracie was a puppy everyone told me she was a pug! Now that she's grown, the floppy ear thing always gets comments. I read on a board once that you should tell people that you have a "rare floppy-eared breed". I think I'll try it!


----------



## JoJos_Mom (Dec 24, 2005)

^^ LMAO!! That's a good one!!


----------



## Snickerdoodle (May 31, 2006)

I get argued with on almost a daily basis from people insisting he is a min-pin. I tell them chis come in all colors. Everyone is used to seeing the tan ones.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Hehe I just took this 20 questions quiz thing it tells you to think of something & then it asks you questions to try to figure out what you're thinking of. Well it couldn't get chihuahua then it said it disagreed with my answer to is it fluffy I said yes  Yes they're are long haired chihuahuas  Here it is if anyone wants to play it 

http://www.20q.net/


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

Alisha said:


> Hehe I just took this 20 questions quiz thing it tells you to think of something & then it asks you questions to try to figure out what you're thinking of. Well it couldn't get chihuahua then it said it disagreed with my answer to is it fluffy I said yes  Yes they're are long haired chihuahuas  Here it is if anyone wants to play it
> 
> http://www.20q.net/


OMGosh that was so cool... I was using "boyfriend" and it came back with soulmate so that worked.. funny thing is I was very broad with my answers. like does it have a hole in it? yes... LOL


----------



## sourjayne (Jul 11, 2006)

JoJos_Mom said:


> I love taking JoJo out with me, whether it's to the beach or to the bank, but I'm tired of always having to practically argue with people over his breed. Whenever we run into someone, they always ask, "what kind of dog is this?" and to my reply, they always say, "he's a mix though, look at his coloring and his size AND his ears!!" Ugh.. idiots.. :disgust:


I went to a chihuahua meetup this weekend. A room full of chihuahuas and chi owners, and I *still* got "what's he mixed with?" questions. I can't even think of what other breed Louie might look like, he looks all chihuahua to me. If he were mixed with something, what would it be? 

His body proportions are a tad "off" -- his body is longer relative to his height. He's also a bit solid looking, where a lot of chis can look really thin and delicate. I think that's just because he's a puppy, and people are thrown off because he's just as big as the full-grown chis (between 3 and 4 pounds), but with puppy proportions. But his body length makes it confusing. And the fact that his ears are floppy and his coat is long and wavy but not like an adult long-coat chi, since he's still a puppy. 

Maybe I should say he's part poodle or something. That would be funny.


----------



## Kat & Jinxy (Jul 7, 2006)

It's funny how some people believe they know everything. A woman told me that Jinxy is not a chi, because chis are all white or all fawn. -Yeah, right!- She kept repeating that Jinxy is a mini pin, because of her colour. 
Your furbaby is a cutie and you know it's a chi.


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

I ran into a nice lady at Petsmart with a chi-terrier mix. (That is one cute dog, by the way)...she had adopted her. Anyway, she looked at Dolly and asked what sort of mix she was! Well, I've been TOLD Dolly is a purebred, but she is a deerhead all the way. Leggy, tall, long nose....and one ear flops! Still, the lady was sweet and I didn't mind, but I did want to tell her chis do come in all shapes and sizes.

I still say, purebred or mixed with a little something...it's all that chi attitude coming through! Gotta love it!


----------



## toby'smom (Jun 11, 2006)

i get that all the time with Toby too. He weighs about nine pounds so I guess people don't believe he is a chi. Most think he is a min pin. I always laugh and say I don't care if he is part chicken I still love him!!


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

Most people ask me and i simply say chi well the other day i said to a guy what a cute chi he said no no no its a min pin me personally i dont think min pins and chis look alike i thought it was a dearhead chi has anyone else made this mistake i mean it had a tail and ears just like a chi and face i fealt bad tho


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

I made the exact same mistake with a min pin! It was a puppy and looked just like a deer head chi! They weren't happy with me! Oh dear...oh well....I did think it was adorable, if that helped! hee.


----------



## everestgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

I can understand where some of them coming from.

There is a standart of how chi shuld look like (size, ears, body, everything), and when people see that somthing is different thay think it's a mix.

I don't have a chi at the moment, but i am going to get one soon...and i don't care if my will be with floppy ears...the personality is what importnat to me.

But i have a yorkie that a show class dog, he cost me more than 1500$
and people always know it's a purebred , and tell mw how pretty he are.
On the other side, my friend has a 400$ yorkie, that not "perfect" , and people somtymes think he is a mx...
So if you get hurt but what people say, get a show class chi )
But if you want a pet for you..this isnot important at all.


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

Ever thats kinda rude for you to say i personally think even show dogs have somthings that are not perfect but we love our animals just the same wheather someone pays 400 or 1500 as you say doesnt give other people the right to be rude just cause not everyones chis look like the tacobell dog or miss paris hiltons dog


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

sourjayne said:


> I went to a chihuahua meetup this weekend. A room full of chihuahuas and chi owners, and I *still* got "what's he mixed with?" questions. I can't even think of what other breed Louie might look like, he looks all chihuahua to me. If he were mixed with something, what would it be?
> 
> His body proportions are a tad "off" -- his body is longer relative to his height. He's also a bit solid looking, where a lot of chis can look really thin and delicate. I think that's just because he's a puppy, and people are thrown off because he's just as big as the full-grown chis (between 3 and 4 pounds), but with puppy proportions. But his body length makes it confusing. And the fact that his ears are floppy and his coat is long and wavy but not like an adult long-coat chi, since he's still a puppy.
> 
> Maybe I should say he's part poodle or something. That would be funny.


Mia's built kinda thick and tough looking to me she sortof looks like a jack russel That's the only thing I can think of that looks close.


----------



## everestgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

> Ever thats kinda rude for you to say i personally think even show dogs have somthings that are not perfect but we love our animals just the same wheather someone pays 400 or 1500 as you say doesnt give other people the right to be rude just cause not everyones chis look like the tacobell dog or miss paris hiltons dog


With show class dogs, there is a very small chance for something not perfect.
So if this so importnat for the person, to ehar only good things about his dog...i recomend to get a show class, if you get "pet class' be ready for that kind of people, that going to ask if its a mix..people just like that 

For me it's not important anymore, and i am going to chouse my chi only for his personality..not the class.
So if people will ask me "is it a mix" i am going to be ok with it.


----------



## babydoll (May 18, 2006)

I think that people are going to comment be it positive or negative no matter what. Just because it is show class and has no imperfections according to the breed standard doesnt mean that people who do not know this standard are going to think that the dog is particularly appealing to them or that it is what they think of when the breed comes to mind. When you say chihuahua people think taco bell dog or tinkerbell and they are not exactly to standard. Im sure that all of us here love our dogs no matter what they look like or what others think of them. But its frustrating for us when people make comments without thinking about what they are saying when these dogs are so special to us.


----------

